# Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download



## System (27. Mai 2009)

*Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,685515


----------



## fireblader (27. Mai 2009)

da habt Ihr wohl Shaiya vergessen. http://www.shaiya.de/

MMorph Rollenspiel. Macht höllisch laune!


----------



## JBevera (28. Mai 2009)

günstig = kostenlos?!

hab mir grad ma qlive geladen... vieeeeeeel zu schnell/schwer für mich das ganze..
versuch mich jetzt mal an maplestory xD


----------



## DAmado (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Dann Werfe ich mal Atlantica Online hinterher. Ein etwas anderes Games wo man bis zu 9 Charaktere steuert und die Kämpfe laufen klassisch Rundenbasiert ab. Beide Seiten stehen sich gegenüber und abwechseln dürfen sie ihre Angriffe, Buffs etc. durchführen. Damit das ganze nicht unendlich dauert hat man nur 30 Sekunden Zeit für seine Runde.

Wer zu faul ist den Questort zu suchen oder nicht weiß wo sein Questgeber steht kann ganz bequem die Auto-Move Funktion nutzen. Wer es schon bequemer haben will kann sich auch teleportieren lassen zu Städten oder Dungeons, vorausgesetzt er besitzt eine Teleport-License die aber alles andere als billig ist.


----------



## Curschten (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

hab ma ne farge ich bin auf den link von Perfect World gegangen und dann hat mein antivirenprogramm avast! mir gesacht das ich nen virus hätte. irrt sich das programm oder habt ihr hier nen link zu ner verseuchten site hingestellt?


----------



## Ihr (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Wo ist americas army? ein sehr gutes Spiel wie ich finde....


----------



## ThomasWilke (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Curschten am 28.05.2009 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ma ne farge ich bin auf den link von Perfect World gegangen und dann hat mein antivirenprogramm avast! mir gesacht das ich nen virus hätte. irrt sich das programm oder habt ihr hier nen link zu ner verseuchten site hingestellt?



Ich hab die Seite zu Recherche-Zwecken mehrmals aufgerufen (auch auf mehreren PCs, weil mein Arbeitsrechner nicht zum Spielen geeignet ist) und bis dato keine Virus-Meldungen oder Auswirkungen mitbekommen. Wie heißt denn der Virus?


----------



## Curschten (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

also ich hab grad nochma probiert die seite zu öffnen und wieder die gleiche meldung ich hoffe jetzt mal das fall das wirklcih nen virus is avast! den auch verlässlcih gelöscht hat.

Datei-Name: ...\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\ZZ1FDNKB\468x60[1].gif
Malware-Name: HTML:Iframe-gen

also das wurde mir beid er virus meldung mkit angezeigt, da ich mich mit dem nichs o gut auskenne weiß ich jetzt ncih ob da der virusname bei is.


----------



## Thomyatusa (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

aja... und wo sind America's Army, Alien Arena und vor allem FEAR Combat?


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Thomyatusa am 28.05.2009 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> aja... und wo sind America's Army, Alien Arena und vor allem FEAR Combat?


und Nexuiz, Battle for Wesnoth ??


----------



## Lurelein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Es gibt so viel F2P titel! Wie willst du die alle aufzählen? das hier ist eine Übersicht über ein paar Titel! Wenn du alle haben willst geh googlen!


----------



## Rod86 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Lurelein am 29.05.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt so viel F2P titel! Wie willst du die alle aufzählen? das hier ist eine Übersicht über ein paar Titel! Wenn du alle haben willst geh googlen!



stimmt, da steht ja auch "12" und nicht "897237283742374 Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download".

Interessant wär ne etwas längere Liste allerdings schon, nur wohl kaum für ne News zu gebrauchen


----------



## ThomasWilke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Lurelein am 29.05.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt so viel F2P titel! Wie willst du die alle aufzählen? das hier ist eine Übersicht über ein paar Titel! Wenn du alle haben willst geh googlen!



Oder einfach eine kurze Spielbeschreibung inklusive Download-Link in den Kommentarbereich posten =] Theoretisch könnten wir hunderte von Seiten allein mit kostenlosen MMORPGs füllen, aber das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache, weshalb wir hier unsere Favoriten präsentieren.

@Rod:  Wir werden diesen Artikel in naher Zukunft updaten und die Liste kontinuierlich verlängern. Das dauert, weil die Spiele alle zumindest kurz angespielt und überprüft werden wollen  Gerne hätte ich hier auch den Shooter Combat Arms kurz vorgestellt, der funktioniert allerdings noch nicht in Europa.

Edit Nummer 3: http://www.freemmorpglist.com


----------



## Curschten (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne hätte ich hier auch den Shooter Combat Arms kurz vorgestellt, der funktioniert allerdings noch nicht in Europa.



das funktioniert doch in Europa oder nich? ich kanns jedenfalls einwandfrei spielen


----------



## RoD (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

hab mir battleforge ma runtergeladen und naja hab mir schon ein bisschen was besseres vorgestellt.
wundert mich aufjedenfall nicht mehr das es jetzt "kostenlos" erhältich ist.


----------



## Rod86 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rod:  Wir werden diesen Artikel in naher Zukunft updaten und die Liste kontinuierlich verlängern. Das dauert, weil die Spiele alle zumindest kurz angespielt und überprüft werden wollen  Gerne hätte ich hier auch den Shooter Combat Arms kurz vorgestellt, der funktioniert allerdings noch nicht in Europa.



Ich biete mich gern zum testen+berichten an  
Habe mich mit meiner Freundin vor Kurzem durch 
zahlreiche kostenlose Onlinegames geschlagen 
auf der Suche nach einem Timekiller wie WoW, 
leider ohne zufriedenstellenden Erfolg.


----------



## Solon25 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Curschten am 28.05.2009 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ma ne farge ich bin auf den link von Perfect World gegangen und dann hat mein antivirenprogramm avast! mir gesacht das ich nen virus hätte. irrt sich das programm oder habt ihr hier nen link zu ner verseuchten site hingestellt?


Muss ja nicht sein das du dir den schon gefangen hast. Meist bekommst du das Warnfenster mit der Warnung, auf der Seite würde sich ein Virus/Malware befinden. Da kann man das ja verschieben oder "Offline gehen" klicken.

Also ich bin ja schon was älter, aber wie kommt man da über mir zu zu sagen, *Quake Live* ist zu schnell? Das ist pure Spaßaction


----------



## Curschten (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Solon25 am 29.05.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Curschten am 28.05.2009 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok abe rmich intressiert nun ob das ne verseuchte site is oder ob mein antivirenprogramm nur falschen alarm schlägt. Weiß da wer was?


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Curschten am 29.05.2009 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 29.05.2009 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antivir Zeigt mir auch ne Warnung an das versucht wird ein Exploit über iFrame auszuführen ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IFrame ) Der lädt irgendwas von ner Seite mit dem Namen island-sea-.........-dent-repair.com oder so......  ka.


----------



## Darasul (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Freakless08 am 30.05.2009 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Curschten am 29.05.2009 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir meckert Kaspersky-AntiVir auch rum und warnt vor einem versuchten Trojaner-Download.


----------



## maggis (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ich Spiele Maple Story schon seit es erschienen ist. (Amerikanische Version) Ich hab 5 Charactere einer davon ist Level 50 4 davon sind im Server Scania und einer in Bera aber ich halte mich nur in Scania auf.


----------



## ThomasWilke (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Darasul am 30.05.2009 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Freakless08 am 30.05.2009 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass mehrere von euch einen Viren-Warnung bekommen haben, habe ich den Download-Link mal auf gamershell.com geändert. Sorry für alle aufgekommenen Umstände, wir konnten das Problem wie gesagt hier nicht feststellen   

@Rod86: Gerne, immer her damit =] Welche hast du denn schon ausprobiert? 

@Curschten: Seltsam. Ich habe den Client von der offiziellen Website geladen und den bekannten Fehler "Could not connect to server [...]" erhalten. Eine kurze Recherche nach dem Fehlercode brachte die Info hervor, dass Combat Arms in Europa noch nicht läuft. Wo hast du denn den Client runtergeladen?


----------



## Lurelein (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Combat Arms ist noch cheater verseuchter und laggt mehr als Cross Fire. Diese ganzen Free FPS games sind alle echt schlecht. Keins von denen läuft so smooth und flüssig wie Counterstrike. Ich hoffe das Parabellum die Situation ändert.


----------



## Curschten (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Naja warrock is hacker verseucht, combat arms geht doch noch.

Also thomas die fehler meldung hatte ich anfangs auch aber das problem war das ich mich 1. nich auf der europäischen site von nexon registriert hatte und 2. ncih die europäische version gedownloadet hab.

hier is die Eu website von Combat Arms:

http://combatarms.nexoneu.com/NXEU.aspx?PART=/Main

und hier musste dich registrieren:

http://passport.nexoneu.com/NXEU.aspx?PART=/Registration/Signup

aber da du dann ja auch maple story getestet ahst müsstest du dcih mit den daten normaler weise auch in combat arms einloggen können.
Wenn du die richtige version runtergeladen hast lautet der name des symboles auf dem desktop: "Combat Arms EU"


gut war das irgend nen gefährlicher virus? und kann ich mir sicher sein das avast! den auch 100% beseitigt hat?


----------



## Microwave (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Da fehlt Tremulous! 
 
http://www.tremulous.net/

Dafür das es nur 100 Mb gross ist, macht es auf unseren Lans viel Laune.


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ah Geil, PcGames hält sein Niveau und wärmt die alten News wieder auf, ihr seid die besten *würgt*


----------



## babyamy88 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

@ darkwanderer2

Wenns dir nicht gefällt warum kuckst du es dir dann immer wieder an??
Es zwingt dich doch schließlich niemand älter news die lediglich ein Update erfahren haben erneut anzusehen.....Außerdem steht groß und breit dabei, dass es sich nur um ein Update handelt!


----------



## OberstKlink (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ich spiele schon seit fast 5 Jahren Spiele auf Basis des Spring-Projekts. Alle Fans von Total Annihilation sollten sich das ganze unbedingt mal ansehen, unter dem Namen Balanced Annihilation gibt es einen genialen "inoffiziellen" Nachfolger. Man muss halt beachten, Spring ist die Engine und dafür gibt es dann verschiedene Spiele und Maps. Für Einsteiger ist das oft nicht ganz einfach bis mal alles läuft, aber dann kommt man nichtmehr davon los


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				DarkWanderer2 am 31.05.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah Geil, PcGames hält sein Niveau und wärmt die alten News wieder auf, ihr seid die besten *würgt*



Dieser Ton ist unangebracht. Abgesehen davon kommen solche Meldungen und die Updates sehr gut an. Wenn das nicht allen gefällt, ist das kein Grund, sie nicht mehr zu bringen. Solche Kommentare sind jedenfalls überflüssig und zwecklos.


----------



## GeneralKolenga (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

BF:H: Super
Combat Arms: Beschissen. Schon allein die Anzahl der Spawnkiller treibt guten Spielern Tränen in die Augen
Quake Live: Toll
Tremolous: Super! Für Lans nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				ThomasWilke am 28.05.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Curschten am 28.05.2009 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selbst auf nem 386er kann man spielen, was habt ihr für arbeitsrechner? Steintafeln?  

aber Hey Spring Project, ich liebe es unbedingt testen, obwohl, viele werden da frustriert aufgeben, die KI ist verdammt stark, nicht wie in so 08/15 spielen wie der Alarmstufe Rot 3 erweiterung


----------



## Microwave (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

irgendwie kann ich in Battlefield heroes keinen Server joinen? geht das euch auch so?


----------



## FelixHelm (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				Microwave am 27.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie kann ich in Battlefield heroes keinen Server joinen? geht das euch auch so?



Hatte ich heute Nachmittag auch eine Zeit lang. Nach einer halben Stunde hab ich es noch einmal probiert und es funktionierte.

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Valandrion (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Battlefield Heroes kann ich nicht empfehlen!!
Ich hab die Beta gespielt und muss sagen, nach 10 Minuten hat man alles gesehen und der Spaß vergeht.
Da es kostenlos ist, kann es ja jeder mal antesten, aber ich hätte lieber endlich Battlefield 3 und würde auch den Vollpreis dafür zahlen.


----------



## Lemmiwinks (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.06.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkWanderer2 am 31.05.2009 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find die News klasse 

Leider läuft Spring bei mir nicht, krieg immer ne Fehlermeldung bezüglich fehlender open GL extensions. Hab ne GeForce 8800 GT und den neusten treiber drauf :-/


----------



## Lurelein (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Battlefield Heroes und Quake Live sind eindeutig die besten in der Liste. Crossfire und Combat Arms kämpfen mit lags und Hitbox Problemen und die meissten der genannten RPG's sind grinder ...


----------



## fatal-illusion (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ich persönlich bin sehr dankbar über diese Liste hier, egal ob aufgewärmt oder nicht. Vor allem EoS hat's mir unglaublich angetan und auch wenn sie noch mit teilweise enormen Performance/Stabilitätsproblemen kämpfen, es macht einfach unglaublich Spass mit seinem Club/Team gegen andere Fussball/Basketball/Ski etc...zu zocken und ist für mich eine sehr angenehme Abwechslung zum alltäglichen Monsterkloppen 

so long, danke PCG, ohne euch wär ich auf EoS wohl nie aufmerksam geworden


----------



## Neudi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ich würd mal sagen: Quake Live forever ne. Wenn sie jetzt noch OSP integrieren errichte ich den Jungs ein Denkmal bei mir im Garten.


----------



## German_Ripper (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Wem die Liste hier nich genügt, sollte mal auf Gamershell.com schauen. Dort wird unter anderem "Far Cry" als Freeversion (KOMPLETT) angeboten. 

http://www.gamershell.com/fullgame_download_archive.html


----------



## bbpa-lost-pw (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

wenn ihr schon über die spring-engine berichtet, dann bitte mit schöneren bildern (s. homepage), auch entwickelt man keine spiele sondern modifikationen, wobei die meisten auf dem total annihilation universum fußen


----------



## Huskyboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



			
				bbpa-lost-pw am 30.06.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr schon über die spring-engine berichtet, dann bitte mit schöneren bildern (s. homepage), auch entwickelt man keine spiele sondern modifikationen, wobei die meisten auf dem total annihilation universum fußen



dem besten echtzeitstrategiespiel was je entwickelt wurde btw


----------



## WarStorm (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Wie wäre es mit Trackmania Nations Forever?


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Hallo PC-Games,

 vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht sowie dem 
 Hinweis auf das Spring-Projekt.

 Werde nachher das Spiel Gundam RTS einmal
 antesten, da mir die Roboter auf dem Bild
 gefallen.


----------



## travellershadow (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

^^ Ein paar schöne Spiele dabei allerdings habt ihr bei Runes of Magic die zwei neuen Klassen vergessen zu erwähnen nämlich Druide und Bewahrer!


----------



## Darlow (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

ich habe mir gestern mal Requiem geladen und installiert, aber immer wenn ich es starten will dann startet so ein Updater und dann kommt Error 06: failed internet to connect. oder so ähnlich...
weiß jemand ne lösung?


----------



## Rakyr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ich musste erstmal die ersten Zeilen lesen um den Begriff "Client-Games" überhaupt erstmal mit MMO zu verbinden... aber das is ja auch nicht richtig...


----------



## bbpa-lost-pw (18. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

@pcg

bitte nehmt nicht dieses alte bild von gundamrts für spring, schaut euch doch mal hier um:

http://springrts.com/media.php

und nehmt eines aus dem TA-universum


----------



## Lurelein (18. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



Darlow schrieb:


> ich habe mir gestern mal Requiem geladen und installiert, aber immer wenn ich es starten will dann startet so ein Updater und dann kommt Error 06: failed internet to connect. oder so ähnlich...
> weiß jemand ne lösung?


 Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch.


----------



## travellershadow (18. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein!
Combat Arms... ich möchte mich registrieren und dann kommt n Error und da ich mich nicht registrieren kann kann auch auch keinen eintrag ins forum machen oder ähnliches xD


----------



## Neawoulf (18. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

LevelR ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Leider leidet das Spiel an derselben Krankheit, wie die meisten Online-Rennspiele: Die Spieler! In so gut wie jedem Rennen wird man gleich am Start ins Kiesbett geschoben, während man selbst vergeblich versucht, das Rennen ohne Kollisionen mit anderen Fahrzeugen zu beenden. Man sollte ein Strafsystem entwickeln, bei dem das Spiel nach spätestens zwei Kollisionen vor einer Kurve, in denen man ein gegnerisches Fahrzeug von hinten rammt, die schwarze Flagge bekommt. Auch bei Grid und diversen anderen Spielen nerven mich die Crash-Kids gewaltig.

 Die anderen Spiele sind nicht so mein Fall ... bin kein Fan von Online-Shootern und MMO-RPGs.

 Aber noch ein Tipp, den ich heute bekommen habe (hab's noch nicht ausprobiert):

 Das MMO-Flugspiel (ich schreibe absichtlich nicht Flugsimulator) könnte lustig werden. Gerade hat die offene Beta-Phase begonnen und ich werde da spätestens am Wochenende mal reinschauen.

http://heroesinthesky.gamigo.de/


----------



## Lacno1c (18. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Zum Thema Battlefield Heroes: 
 "Durch Abschüsse und das Erfüllen von Aufgaben verbessern Sie die
 Fähigkeiten Ihres Charakters und erhalten Punkte, um neue Waffen- und
 Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu kaufen. Wer möchte, der investiert echtes
 Geld in sogenannte Battlefunds. Der Vorteil: Besagte Waffen und
 Gegenstände huschen schneller in Ihr Inventar. "

 Das ist so nicht ganz richtig - mit den Punkten, die man sich erspielen kann, kann man sich Kleider kaufen, die man mit Battlefunds nicht bekommt. Und die Battlefund-Klamotten sind die, die wirklich besser aussehen aber die gibt's nicht mit Valor Points sondern NUR für Battlefunds. Waffen kann man sich mit beidem kaufen - der Unterschied: Während bei bei Valor-Points gekauften Waffen immer eine Frist besteht (z.B. für einen Monat) kauft man sich Waffen für Battlefunds dauerhaft. 

 Ich spiel's selber fast jeden Tag und habe noch keinen Cent ausgegeben! Mit den Battlefunds von der PC-Games habe ich mir ne Waffe permanent gekauft und jetzt warte ich freudig auf das angekündigte BFH-Paket in der nächsten Ausgabe! Ich finde gerade die Langzeitmotivation genial, da man es zwar casual spielen KANN aber mit Teamplay und Taktik noch viel mehr Spaß und Erfolg hat! 

 Eine absolute Empfehlung, das Spiel!


----------



## PC--Gamer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Quake Live:
Betriebssystem: Windows XP / Windows Vista

Soll sein:
Betriebssystem: Windows XP / Windows Vista / Mac OS / Linux


----------



## Celinna (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

mich wundert es das noch keiner das "Starship Troopers" Spiel Battleswarm: Field of Honor hier reingeschrieben hat.

 http://www.battleswarm.net/game/

 Das ist die offizelle Seite und ein free to play Spiel.
 Sehr geil.


----------



## miXXery (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Von Silkroad würde ich abraten, weil
1. Die Server sind 24/7 überfüllt. Logindauer von min. 30 Minuten ohne Premium garantiert
2. Server sind voll mit Bots und Spamchars.

So war das zu meiner Silkroadzeit, kann ja sein dass es heute anders ist


----------



## fatal-illusion (11. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Danke für diese Liste, die oft mal upgedated wird  Ich kann Empire of Sports wirklich nur empfehlen für all Jene, die mal Abstand von Orks und Elfen wollen. Und nein, ich werde nicht von EoS bezahlt, ich würde mich nur über deutschsprachigen Zuwachs freuen, da wir - verglichen mit den Franzosen - doch dezent in der Unterzahl sind. Das Spiel erlebt oft Updates, zwar leider nicht immer nur Verbesserungen, aber es wird stark auf die community eingegangen. Und je mehr sich beteiligen um so mehr wird von dieser auch erreicht 

Ich spiele das Spiel seit knapp nem Jahr und zock das immer noch täglich  Schauts euch mal an, gibt zwar n Itemshop, aber vor allem in Teamsportarten wie Fussball/Basketball bzw. auch Ski MUSS man sicher kein Gold investieren um gut zu sein.

so long


----------



## Amixus (11. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Packt mal Lunia mit zu den kostenlosen MMORPG Spielen. Macht wirklich Spaß   

 Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v... 
 Webseite http://lunia.ogplanet.eu/intro...


----------



## ZloUmOE (11. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Seit wann gibt es bei Quake live Last-Man-Standing?? Oder meint ihr Clan Arena? oO


----------



## Bebuquin (11. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

lol, BF Heroes und kostenlos? Das war vielleicht einmal. Mittlerweile sind die besseren Waffen nur noch theoretisch frei verfügbar, wobei theoretisch heißt, dass man das Spiel mehr als 5 oder 6 Stunden am Tag spielen muss, um das nötige Spielgeld zu erspielen. Wobei damit dann immer noch nur eine Waffe pro Tag bezahlt werden kann.

Will man das Spiel auch nur halbwegs genießen, muss man wenigstens etwas Geld investieren. Will man es richtig genießen, sogar richtig viel. Denn die wirklich coolen und lustigen Klamotten und Emotes kosten so einiges.


----------



## Zocker4ever (11. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Ich kann nur Skulltag, einen ziemlich aufgebohreten Doom II Port empfehlen. Hat keine dumme Community, viele geile Features, die selbst ein UT nicht zu bieten hat, eine vielfalt an guten Mods, schnelles (aber nicht zu schnelles) Gameplay, exotische Game modes und ständige Weiterentwicklung.

 Auch die Optik hat mit dem Original aus 1993 nicht mehr viel zu tun (außer man möchte es unbedingt so)Hi-Res Texturen, Anti-Alaising, dynamische Lichter etc.

 http://skulltag.net/
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXSrc2Q8088


----------



## fak3er (12. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



Bebuquin schrieb:


> lol, BF Heroes und kostenlos? Das war vielleicht einmal. Mittlerweile sind die besseren Waffen nur noch theoretisch frei verfügbar, wobei theoretisch heißt, dass man das Spiel mehr als 5 oder 6 Stunden am Tag spielen muss, um das nötige Spielgeld zu erspielen. Wobei damit dann immer noch nur eine Waffe pro Tag bezahlt werden kann.
> 
> Will man das Spiel auch nur halbwegs genießen, muss man wenigstens etwas Geld investieren. Will man es richtig genießen, sogar richtig viel. Denn die wirklich coolen und lustigen Klamotten und Emotes kosten so einiges.


 

 jo
 habs zu zeiten der beta/anfangsphase doch recht gerne gespielt doch mir
 fehlte das balancing und strategie gefühl aus einem echtne BF und als
 dann der kram mit dem bezahlen immer mehr zu nahm hatte ich keine lust
 mehr auf den das Spiel besonders nerfig ist die Zeit begrenzung der Waffen



 da lob ich mir hingegen S4 league da sind die waffen zwar teilweise auch zeitbegrenzt aber auf  Spielzeit
 man kann also das spiel ruhig mal ne woche in der ekeliegen lassen ohne sich über das waffen arsenal groß sorgen machen zu müssen. Außerdem gibt es von jeder waffe mindestens einen skin der für erspielte punkte unbegrenzt zu erhalten ist.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

http://www.wesnoth.org/ - Rundenbasiertes Taktikspiel (auch online)
 http://themanaworld.org/ MMORG
 http://wl.widelands.org/ Ähnlich wie Sieder 1 und 2


----------



## solkutter (19. März 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Leute was ist mit TheHunter.
Dort ist das potenzial sehr hoch da sich endlich ein neuer besitzer gefunden hat.

Und eine neue grafik engine implentiert werden soll, die von Just Caust 2.

Würde mich auch um mehr infos über das spiel hier freuen, also pcgames last was darüber hören.

www.thehunter.com


----------



## siggsoid (20. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Hallo,

crossfire link ist tot!


----------



## Sumpfling (20. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

cool ich schau mir mal diesen starship trooper verschnitt an


----------



## ABK8939475 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Bisher kannte ich alles bis auf Battleswarm: Field of Honor und das hört sich mal echt innovativ an, vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Alf1507 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> http://wl.widelands.org/ Ähnlich wie Sieder 1 und 2


Widelands würde mich ja irgendwie interessieren. Scheinbar unterstützt das Spiel aber keine Breitbild-Auflösungen. Schade... vielleicht schaue ich es mir ja trotzdem mal an.


----------



## pzmaster (20. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Wo ist denn Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## Hardcoregamer95 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*



pzmaster schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Trackmania Nations Forever




Ja genau das habt ihr vergessen !?


----------



## Ypselon (21. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*

Warum gebt ihr für Perfect World International nicht die Hersteller Seite an ?

Die bieten gleich nen paar Infos und auch einen schnellen Download.
http://pwi.perfectworld.com/ 

Der Download ist hier : http://pwi.perfectworld.com/do... 

Geht viel einfacher, ist Virenfrei und vorallendingen ein recht aktueller Client.  Bei eurem Link fehlen mal so eben 700-800 MB an Patches..

Hinzu kommt das das Spiel 4 Rassen und 8 Klassen anbietet, und es zwar sehr auf Questen fokussiert ist, wovon die meisten aber Kloppe Monster hier und Kloppe Monster da sind    Dennoch sind die Möglichkeiten im Spiel sehr vielfältig gehalten.

Ansonsten aber ein sehr empfehlenswertes Spiel, leider auf Englisch aber mit Gutem Support und einigen deutschen Gilden. Hinzu kommt, das es dort Botten und Gold Sell Spamming nahezu unmöglich sind, da dort rigoros gesperrt wird.


----------



## Vidaro (21. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Neben Trackmania fehlt unt erSport usw auch zb auch Pangya was wie LoL auch von goa kommt..

Gut bei MMORPG könnte man noch duzende ergänzen  (allodsOnline usw)


----------



## Alf1507 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

@Vidaro:

Welches Spiel meinst du eigentlich mit LoL? Ich kann das irgendwie grad nicht einordnen. Kleiner Tipp: Da es in diesem Thread um Spiele geht, die sicherlich nicht jeder kennt, sollte man vielleicht den Namen komplett ausschreiben und keine Abkürzung verwenden. Der Aufwand ist nur minimal grösser aber dann weiss auch jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> @Vidaro:
> 
> Welches Spiel meinst du eigentlich mit LoL? Ich kann das irgendwie grad nicht einordnen. Kleiner Tipp: Da es in diesem Thread um Spiele geht, die sicherlich nicht jeder kennt, sollte man vielleicht den Namen komplett ausschreiben und keine Abkürzung verwenden. Der Aufwand ist nur minimal grösser aber dann weiss auch jeder was gemeint ist.


Er meint sicher League of Legends  Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann war das glaub ich mal ein Mod für  Warcraft 3 und die haben jetzt ein eigenes Spiel daraus gemacht.


----------



## Alf1507 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Ok, danke für die Info.


----------



## Dstr8ction (22. April 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 35 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Kommt zwar etwas verspätet, aber ich vermisse in der Liste der Free2Play Spiele schon die ganze Zeit über "SnowBound Online" in der Kategorie Sport. Da gibs zwar ne Menge Pros die man zu Anfang sicher nicht besiegen kann, trotzdem ist das Game auf jeden Fall mal einen näheren Blick wert. Seit einiger Zeit zu finden über "www.gamigo.de"


----------



## Garybaldiii (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

In der Liste der Online Rollenspiele fehlen noch KalOnline(http://www.kalonline.com)
und Risk Your Life 2: Incomplete Union (http://www.ryl2.com.my).


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*



Garybaldiii schrieb:


> In der Liste der Online Rollenspiele fehlen noch KalOnline(http://www.kalonline.com)
> und Risk Your Life 2: Incomplete Union (http://www.ryl2.com.my).


   kostenlose MMO's gibts wie sand am Meer^^


btt: gute Idee, Exteel ist noch zu erwähnen - multiplayer schlachten mit mechs - macht laune


----------



## Veez (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Slapshot solltet ihr rausnehmen 
wurde von Gamigo stillgelegt, gibts also nicht mehr


----------



## Christoph79 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Weiterhin finde ich das DDO - Unlimited einen Platz in der Liste verdient hätte (Dungeons & Dragons Online) - F2P in Amerika mit sehr gut besuchten Servern zu jeder Zeit.
Der Content ist gegenüber der bezahl Version kaum beschnitten. Erst in höheren Lvls lohnt es sich das ein oder andere Adventure Pack zu erwerben


----------



## MarcoBodensee (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Was ist mit *RTCW:ET*? Viele Leute online, SEHR grosse Community, schon über 8 Jahre alt. Ich, als eingefleischter RTCW ET Fan, vermisse dieses Spiel in einem Artikel über kostenlose Spiele (besonders online-Shooter) sehr.


----------



## FvkkeD (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Clientbasierte Spiele: Gut und günstig: Zwölf Client-Games zum kostenlosen Download*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Wem die Liste hier nich genügt, sollte mal auf Gamershell.com schauen. Dort wird unter anderem "Far Cry" als Freeversion (KOMPLETT) angeboten.
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/fullgame_download_archive.html



"Update:

The promotion is now closed and it is no longer possible to play the
game for free. If you are interested in further information on this
title, visit the Ubi official website at http://www.ubi.com/"

Kann man nicht mehr free zocken.


----------



## Raubhamster (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Also Hunter habe ich mal vor einiger Zeit gespielt, grafisch ist das echt top! 
Man muss allerdings etwas Geduld mitbringen. 
Aber als einmal der Regen eingesetzt hat, als ich auf dem Hochsitz war und ich überall die Regentropfen aufprallen hörte und die schwankenden Bäume sah, war ich echt beeindruckt. 
Leider kein Coop Modus.


----------



## cyberlacrus (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Na, da fehlt noch ein ganz neues Game:

World of Tanks... Es ist eine Panzersim, die im 2. WK angesiedelt ist (soll angeblich bis zum Koreakrieg laufen). 
Ist gerade in die closed Beta gegangen. Soweit ich weiß, gibts aber noch Keys. Ich zocke es seit ein paar Tagen und finde es echt gut. Ok, ein paar Balancing Probleme gibt es noch, aber wie gesagt: Betaphase.
Einfach mal bei http://www.worldoftanks.com/ vorbeischauen und sich selber ein Bild machen...


----------



## cyberlacrus (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Gleich nochmal was dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxSBU9UsVQI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Puffdady (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

F.E.A.R. Combat  Tolles Spiel. Leider besteht nach wie vor das Problem mit Logitechgeräten, dass es durch plötzliche FPS Einbrüche zum einstelligen Bereich komplett unspielwar wird. Es hilft auch nix, wie viele sagen, einfach die Geräte kurz rauszuziehen. Es bleibt dann nur für 2-3 Minuten flüssig. Schade schade...


----------



## marcelbenson (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

(Babylon Projekt) Kann mir bitte mal einer sagen wie das "Jumpen" bei Missionsende gehen soll?


----------



## Grey--Fox (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/
best !


----------



## Kolga (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Ihr habt Fifa Online vergessen. Zwar noch Beta aber immerhin open! 
http://fifa-online.easports.com/


----------



## fireblader (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Shaiya habt ihr, mal wieder, auch nicht drin . Ihr hypt nur Runes of Magic, kriegt Ihr dafür Geld? (Ok, das war unter der Gürtellinie). Beleuchtet doch mal dieses Game, macht mal ein Sonderbericht, wäre nett.


----------



## eXentier (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 40 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

@Freakless08: Battle for Wesnoth ist krass..
Da fehlt aber noch:
_Glest:_ Echtzeitstrategie, recht lustig
_Glest 
Megapack:_ Ein Glest-Mod, der aber als eigenständiges Programm läuft, coooool 
außerdem noch Warzone 2100(RTS) und _8 Kingdoms__
_
rindenbasierte Strategie


----------



## HMCpretender (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Kostenlos ist heutzutage nicht gleich kostenlos.
Hier wäre eine Trennung zwischen kommerziellen "Free-to-play"-Titeln und echter Freeware bzw. Open Source dringend geboten.


----------



## snuffcinema (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Warum wird WarRock bei solchen Specials immer konsequent ignoriert? Definitiv der beste free-to-play Shooter. Über die Jahre stark gewachsen, mittlerweile mit Mission Modes(Zombie Mode(s), Festungen einehmen, "Hero Mode" usw.) und vielen anderen Neuerungen und immer noch stark am wachsen mit beinahe wöchentlichen Updates. Zugegeben is die Korea Version immer noch voraus aber früher oder später wird eh immer alles übernommen. Auch am Cheater Problem wurde stark geschraubt und ein Team aus Korea wird sich in nächster Zeit(voraussichtlich mitte März) der International Version annehmen und den Gamecode weiter an Internationale Verhältnisse anpassen. Seit heute Morgen Is Gamersfirst.com zwar down zwecks Website Update, sollte aber im laufe des Tages oder spätestens Morgen wieder funktionieren.


----------



## dekkart (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*



HMCpretender schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist heutzutage nicht gleich kostenlos.
> Hier wäre eine Trennung zwischen kommerziellen "Free-to-play"-Titeln und echter Freeware bzw. Open Source dringend geboten.


Genau das wollte ich gerade auch posten. Ich finde es wirklich übel, wenn kommerzielle free2play Titel mit Projekten gleichgestellt werden, die meist etwas weniger gut aussehen, dafür aber von ganzen Communities idealistischer Freizeitprogrammierer zusammengebastelt worden sind. Hier wird ganz offensichtlich Profit aus der Tatsache gezogen, dass es eben doch möglich ist, gute Spiele ganz legal komplett umsonst zu kriegen. Allerdings schmücken sich die Anbieter von Free2Play Titeln so wirklich mit einer Ehre, die ihnen nicht gebührt (womit ich nicht sage, dass Free2play schlecht ist, ich spiele selbst LOTRO und finde es toll). Und in den übelsten Fällen wird dann auch noch so getan, als ob es sich um einen freeware titel handelt, die Preise für kostenpflichtige Inhalte werden dann auf den Webseiten verschleiert und erst nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit offenbart. 
Ich finde, das mindeste, was man auf solchen Listen für die vielen fabelhaften Open Source und Freeware Gruppen tun kann, ist deren gemeinnützige Arbeit zu würdigen und die Ergebnisse ihrer harten unbezahlten Arbeit als solche zu kennzeichnen!!
Ansonsten macht man sich zum Werbefritzen, aber da ist die PCGames ja ganz groß in dem Bereich...


----------



## darkfuneral (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Ein Spiel vermisse ich hier auch und das ist Tribes-2. Das lässt sich nämlich jetzt über tribesnext.com gratis runter laden und spielen. Und gehört für mich definitiv auch heute noch zu den besten Shooter die es gibt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

ICH DACHT DIE CEBIT LÄUFT????? WO SIND DIE CEBIT NEWS?????? DIESEN SINNLOSEN KRAM HIER BENÖTIGT KEIN MENSCH PLAY 4 FREE ROFLOL


----------



## KabraxisObliv (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Bitte etwas auf deinen Ton achten, ../../../../../../../?menu=popup&s=info&usrname=KerkilabroKerkilabro, und einmal die Capslock-Taste überprüfen. 
Natürlich gibt es Leute, die das hier interessiert und da auf der Cebit hauptsächlich Hardware präsentiert wird, solltest du mal auf www.pcgameshardware.de nachsehen.
Dort gibt es sogar eine eigenen Cebit Bereich.


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Danke Schnukkibär


----------



## Antalos (1. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Wer World of Tanks noch nicht probiert hat sollte dies unbedingt nachholen 
Ich spiele seit Januar im selbsttest F2P ohne Premium-Account (auch wenn es kein problem wäre diesen freizuschalten...wollte nur sehen wie es sich wirklich F2P spielt) und kann nur sagen, es macht spass und vorallem es "funktioniert". Man bekommt zwar 1/3 weniger XP und Geld aber mit 2 Tier 5 Tanks kann man einen schweren Tier 9 Panzer spielend unterhalten (fahre derweil T-28, KV, Panzer III/IV und VK 4501). Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung werde ich auch nach Release dabei bleiben...sicher es dauert länger...aber es ist ja schließlich "nur ein Spiel".


----------



## oOYoshiOo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

Allen, die Tribes oder Quakelive mögen kann ich nur Legionsverdrive empfehlen, früher auch bekannt als Fallen Empire: Legions. Es macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß, ist einfacher zu erlernen als Tribes oder Quakelive aber trotzdem noch fordernd für Profis. Es ist zwar noch in der Beta Phase, im Moment ist "nur" der CTF Modus verfügbar, aber seit das neue Entwicklerteam (alles Legionsspieler, die die Erlaubnis bekommen haben, an dem Spiel weiter zu arbeiten, weil der dahmalige Publischer InstantAction pleite gegangen ist) daran arbeitet geht es wieder vorwärts.

www.legionsoverdrive.com

Ist natürlich auch kostenlos


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2011)

*AW: Special - Gut und günstig: Mehr als 45 kostenlose Client-Games - MMOGs, Shooter, Action-Games und mehr*

FIFA Online lässt sich aber auch mit Gamepad ganz normal spielen. Nur so als Hinweis.


----------



## Punsher91 (6. August 2011)

NfS World ist auch Free2Play .. fehlt mir in eurer Liste!


----------



## Mayestic (6. August 2011)

mir fehlt in der liste ja direkt mal GUNBOUND ^^ sone art worms.


----------



## fliger5 (6. August 2011)

Ich glaub da fehlt Age of Conan bei den Online-Rollenspielen


----------



## fatal-illusion (6. August 2011)

Nach fast 3 Jahren Empire of Sports kann ich nur dazu raten, die Finger davon zu lassen, wer wirklich ernsthaft an Sport - im Sinne von fairen, tollen Wettkämpfen - interessiert ist. Es sei denn, ihr habt wirklich eine dicke Haut und relativ "schmerzfrei",  Ich selbst wär schon lange weg, hätt ich nicht 4-5 echt nette Leute ingame kennengelernt.

Das Team um F4 versucht zwar ständig das Spiel zu verbessern, seit über 2 Jahren kommt dabei aber nur Murks bei rum, mal gesellen sich 2-3 major bugs hinzu, mal leidet die performance erheblich unter einem patch etc...

Lags und ähnliche Ärgernisse gehören zum Alltag, es gibt einen Server, welcher in Frankreich steht, da dieses Spiel aber auch viele Südamerikaner spielen (nichts dagegen einzuwenden, ein MMO soll ja weltweit sein!) und das Spiel sich dem höchsten Ping anzupassen zu scheint (sync), wird das Ganze oft zur Farce -> Gegner und Ball ganz wo anders, als auf dem Screen angezeigt, was ein taktisches Spiel bei Fussball z.B. völlig zu Nichte macht, Spieler, die sich bei Ski vor und zurückbeamen, dich so oft zu einem Torfehler zwingen, weil es zu sehr verwirrt etc..etc..

Die community an sich ist zum Schämen. Keine Minute ohne Beleidigungen, Rassismus etc...oft hatte ich das Gefühl, ich würde hier CS zocken, was aber eine Beleidigung für CS wär.

Last but not least ist der Support quasi nicht existent. Den Hauptteil der community bilden Franzosen, was Anliegen englisch- und deutschsprachiger Spieler null und nichtig werden lassen. Von Supporttickets, die oft wochen/monatelang nicht beantwortet werden ganz zu schweigen 

Ich will das Spiel nicht komplett schlecht reden, es macht sicherlich Spaß anfänglich und der wohl größte Pluspunkt: Mittlerweile braucht man KEINEN Cent mehr um das Selbe zu erreichen, was Jene für Gold (Echtgeldwährung) bekommen. Zwar kann man mit Gold diverse Outfits kaufen (nich spielrelevant) oder auch 25/50% xp boosts für ne gewisse Zeit, aber da die XP an sich schon sehr hochgeschraubt sind, braucht man die nicht.

To keep a long story short: Wer schmerzfrei ist und Sport liebt, kann hier durchaus die ein oder andre Stunde Spaß finden, alle Anderen könnten schwer enttäuscht werden, aber hey...Ansehen kostet ja nix.

so long

PS: Ach ja...die Politik Cheatern gegenüber ist ebenfalls etwas fragwürdig (macros a la xpadder sind sehr beliebt ingame ). Ausgesprochen werden oft 100 Jahre ban, nach 2-3 Monaten maximal laufen Jene wieder fröhlich im Spiel rum, also äh ja...professionell is anders.


----------



## Cool-Z (6. August 2011)

Wenn ihr schon League of Legends aufzählt, dann bitte auch Heroes of Newerth. Das ist seit ner Woche free2play. Danke.


----------



## n0rdi (6. August 2011)

world of tanks ist nett


----------



## looser111 (6. August 2011)

ich empfehle zudem noch Warsow ( http://www.warsow.net/ )
komplett kostenlos und wurde zumindest mal in der esl gespielt wie es aktuell aussieht weiss ich nicht. vom gameplay her wie quake nur besser. basirt wenn ich mich nicht irre auf der quake2 oder3 engine


----------



## dekkart (6. August 2011)

Man hätte durchaus auch kenntlich machen können, welche dieser titel Freeware und welche Free2play sind. Da gibts nämlich schon deutliche Unterschiede. Tremolous zum Beispiel mag jetzt nicht mehr so hammer aussehen, aber wenigstens wird man nicht permanent genötigt, schicke Hütchen oder Powerups für echtes Geld zu kaufen.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (6. August 2011)

also ich spiele seit einiger zeit world of tanks und muss sagen das es ein echt gutes spiel ist, allerdings ist es problematisch wenn man wirklich kein geld investieren will. es ist zwar möglich vollkommen kostenlos zu spielen und auch im endgame mit zu mischen. da es aber goldmuni gibt hat man dann aber definitiv einen nachteil den man evtl schaffen kann aber man muss schon echt gut sein und kleinere panzer fahren um credits zu verdienen, da reperaturkosten für die absoluten highend panzer nicht gerade billig sind, sprich es kommt dann vor das man 3 runden  (gute runden) mit kleineren panzern fahren muss um eine runde mit einem highend panzer fahren zu können.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (6. August 2011)

Das Problem an Free2Play Spielen sehe ich nicht unbedingt direkt beim Balancing, sondern bei den Cheatern/Hackern. Bei APB, Metin 2, S4League usw. ist es ganz schlimm. Ich frage mich, warum es immer wieder Idioten gibt, die anderen den Spielspaß versauen wollen. Leider wissen gerade Betreiber von F2P-Games nicht unbedingt, wie sie das Zeugs eindämmen können. Kaum ist eine Lücke geschlossen, findet irgendwer wieder eine andere und ein neuer Hack wird programmiert - schlimm!


----------



## Kokirikid (7. August 2011)

Das Opensource Spiel Warsow fehlt in dieser Liste, ein schneller und fertigkeitsbasierender Ego-Shooter, der auch als Rennspiel dient durch die Tricks. Zwar ist das Spiel, gerade wenn man keine Erfahrungen mit Quake 3 oder live gemacht hat, etwas langwierig zu erlernen dafür gibt es aber auch nette Lernvideos die einem dabei helfen. Außerdem ist die Spielergemeinschaft wie ich sie erfahren durfte bis jetzt ganz nett gewesen. Das Waffenarsenal ähnelt stark den von Quake 3 oder live, unterschiede sind aber vorhanden so gibt für die Waffen 2 Arten von Munitionen. Es gibt auch eine große Anzahl von Gametypes: Race, Freestyle, CTF, CTF Tactics, Bomb & Defuse, Duel Arena, Clan Arena, TDM, DM, FFA, Duel, Catch the Chicken, Headhunter, Midair und noch einige die ich selber nicht kenne. (Viele der Gametypes sind auch insta spielbar.) Dieses Spiel besitzt leider ein Problem, die Spieleranzahl hält sich in Grenzen obwohl stetig weiterentwickelt wird und so manches besser macht als die Konkurenz(subjektive Meinung).
Warsow.net
The Warsow Racenet / index / index

Reinschauen lohnt sich


----------



## MonochromeMonitor (7. August 2011)

Naja, wenn man bei manchen Games wenigstens mal die Auflösung oder gar die Steuerung ändern könnte... Dann könnt man ja drüber reden...


----------



## akenia (7. August 2011)

mal ne kleine frage ist es absicht von euch AOC hier nicht aufzulisten ?


----------



## Haldimir (7. August 2011)

"Der Herr der Ringe Online
Genau wie Champions Online war auch Der Herr der Ringe Online als Vollpreis-Online-Rollenspiel geplant. Nach mehreren Jahren Betrieb entschied man sich jedoch, auf Free-2-Play umzusteigen. Wer will, kann außerdem zahlen und so weitere Features freischalten. Das Grundspiel ist aber auch kostenlos gut spielbar."

---------

Das stimmt so überhaupt nicht. Könnt ihr euch nicht mal informieren, bevor ihr es immer falsch darstellt? Es ist f2p fast unmöglich das Spiel vernünftig zu spielen. Wer ernsthaft über Level 20 noch weiter spielen will, braucht ein Abo. Oder kauft sich alles frei, aber das Abo lohnt wohl eher.
Ihr stellt HdRo jedes Mal wie ein x-beliebiges billig F2P dar, das es nicht ist.


----------



## maximusdurus (8. August 2011)

eins muss ich hier mal loswerden:
combat arms ist der letzte dreck! man bekommt nur mit geld sachen wie +20 geschwindigkeit und solche dinge! da ist nichts mit reinkommen! entweder man wird derbe gepowned oder man ist selber ganz gut und wird dafür vom elitemoderator einfach so gekickt. super spiel


----------



## p4pp3 (8. August 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> also ich spiele seit einiger zeit world of tanks und muss sagen das es ein echt gutes spiel ist, allerdings ist es problematisch wenn man wirklich kein geld investieren will. es ist zwar möglich vollkommen kostenlos zu spielen und auch im endgame mit zu mischen. da es aber goldmuni gibt hat man dann aber definitiv einen nachteil den man evtl schaffen kann aber man muss schon echt gut sein und kleinere panzer fahren um credits zu verdienen, da reperaturkosten für die absoluten highend panzer nicht gerade billig sind, sprich es kommt dann vor das man 3 runden  (gute runden) mit kleineren panzern fahren muss um eine runde mit einem highend panzer fahren zu können.


 
Das stimmt so nicht.

Premium Muni verschafft einem einen Vorteil, aber das wars schon. 
Ich bin bis jetzt aus jeder Runde positiv rausgekommen, auch wenn mein Tank als erstes drauf ging!


----------



## CosmicBlue (9. August 2011)

Ich vermisse Global Agenda, Black Prophecy, Mythos und Drakensang Online, wobei letzteres noch nicht so groß ist...


----------



## Rattenbart (9. August 2011)

Allods Online fehlt in der Online-Rollenspiel-Liste:
Osteuropäisch Steampunk-artiges mit Orks & Elfen - sprich: frischer Ansatz. 
Ohne (immensen) Einsatz von Geld auch in höheren Levels spielbar, dank Patch-Arbeit von den ätzendsten Geld-scheffel-Ungerechtigkeiten und anderen Ärgernissen befreit,
Grind hält sich in Grenzen.
Für mich DIE Entdeckung - m.M. nach besser als Runes of Magic


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (9. August 2011)

Die Battlefield Titel sind erstklassich, ich schau mir die restlichen Titel auch mal an. Danke


----------



## Nerevarh (9. August 2011)

Bloodline Champions
_ -ein actionorientiertes, skillbasiertes, kompetetives MOBA._ 

In Bloodline Champions testen jeweils zwei Teams in einer Arena ihr können, wobei der Erfolg davon abhängt, wer das andere Team als erstes ausschalten kann. Dazu wählt man einen von derzeit 22 Champions aus, die alle unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten besitzen, die man nutzt, um den Gegner auszuschalten.

 Das Spiel setzt hohen Wert auf Balance und Skill. Es gibt keine automatischen Treffer, Erfolg oder Niederlage hängt von guten Zielfähigkeiten und schneller Entscheidungsfindung, sowie Teamkoordination ab.

 Das Spiel ist vollkommen kostenlos Spielbar. Jegliche Inhalte können durch Spielen des Spiels freigeschaltet werden. Stunlock bietet allerdings unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten an, seinen Account aufzuwerten.

 Ähnlich wie bei League of Legends fällt der Einstieg für Genreneulinge unter Umständen schwer.


----------



## xxAoPxx (17. November 2011)

Mir fehlt gerade bei den MMOs ein Hinweis auf die F2P-Perspektive, d.h. wie viel erreicht ein Spieler, der kein Geld investiert. In Runes of Magic bspw. ist deutlich vor dem aktuellen Levelcap Ende Gelände für F2P-Spieler. Da werden selbst Questgebiete zum Problem, von Instanzen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## FKFlo (17. November 2011)

Nunja ist doch viel Mist dabei wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.
Team Fortress 2, LoL, Battforge oder Age of Conan, Herr der Ringe und und und mögen ja wirklich etwas taugen... aber diese ganzen billigen China MMO's. Ich bitte euch,
Da gibt's Perlen die sollten eher erwähnt werden: Pirates of the Burning Sea ist klasse. Kostete auch über Jahre monatlich.


----------



## MRweedster (17. November 2011)

Achtung Freunde von Fallout 1 und 2: Es gibt Community Projekte welche aus Fallout 1 und 2 ein (eigentlich sogar mehrere) MMOs gemacht haben welche fuer Fans der klassischen Fallout Teile das absolute nonplusultra sind.

Imho das bessere ist das Internationale Fallout Online 2238, es gibt noch zwei weitere, jedoch vom Umfang bescheidener und v.a. nur Russisch.

Es ist mein Game - Hardcore von vorne bis hinten. Beim Tod dropt man alles (!), man kann beklaut werden, Baserapen, PKn ohne Ende - Man kann machen was man will.
Inklusive geiler Crafting und Clanwar Systeme.

Dann waere noch Fallen Earth zu nennen und Neocron.
Letzteres ist angeblich mit Kosten verbunden, jedoch sind z.Zt. alle Accounts frei und koennen gespielt werden.
Ein Trial Account mit Click2Pay erstellt und sofort wieder gekuendigt hat ebenfalls einen kostenlosen Account zur folge.


----------



## joadergame (17. November 2011)

für mich fehlt hier noch Hedone (ist zwar erst in der beta aber trotzdem)


----------



## Nihja (17. November 2011)

Heros in the Sky, ist das gut?
Mag so Flugspiele, hat das schonmal jemand gespielt?


----------



## Shariko (18. November 2011)

Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass CoH/CoV nun auch als F2P zu spielen ist. Gibt sogar einen Artikel darüber hier:

http://www.buffed.de/City-of-Heroes...Superhelden-und-gewinnt-einen-VIP-Key-854173/


----------



## Shariko (18. November 2011)

Sry, meinte auf buffed.de XD.


----------



## DrProof (28. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt soviel Kram den man nicht braucht... =D


----------



## milamagic (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiel gerade die Open Beta von Gunblade Saga - ist wirklich zu empfehlen und das Seelenfreund-Feature ist auch mal was sehr angenehm Neues im MMORPG Dschungel


----------



## Luccah (28. Dezember 2011)

hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem hellgate MMO?? bei vielen stört mich, das das weiterkommen letztendlich von Items etc abhängig sind, die wiederum Kohle kosten. dann doch lieber auf GW2 warten. ich hoffe das man in GW2 auch wieder auf Ami Server zocken kann. Das war immer sehr viel freundlicher, als mit manch dt Spielern.


----------



## MP16 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ein anderes gutes F2P Action-RPG ist Rusty Hearts


----------



## maxichec (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

 Also ich bezweifele das hier was Ausprobiert wurde... -.-
Besser gesagt es Wurde nur alles zusammen getragen... -.- (Zusammenarbeit/Werbung???)
Wollte 2 von den Spielen ausprobieren leider Funktionierten diese nicht. (Falsche/Fehlende i-Net Adresse, Fehler beim Install., etc....)
Dafür aber 4Neue Spamm Mail's nach Registrierung -.-


----------



## utlaginn (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Link zu *VINDICTUS* müsste mal korrigiert werden. Führt zur EN/US Version, die von hier aus nicht startbar ist. Habe grad 2 Stunden für Download + Registrierung + sinnlose Rumprobiererei verschwendet. Hier geht's lang: http://vindictus.nexoneu.com/


----------



## Sylabeth (30. Dezember 2011)

Am Ende werden sie doch alle Free to Play, oder nicht? Wir werden sehen *g*

Aber empfehlen kann ich AoC und ab nächstes Jahr Aion 

Finde auch diese ganzen Chinagames sehr sinnlos ^^


----------

